# Audio Hypnotherapy program for anexiety caused IBS



## MichaelPJohnson (Sep 25, 2014)

For those of us that suffer from anexiety caused IBS.

I had suffered from IBS for the last 35 years and have tried everything under the sun. I have now found a treatment plan that works for me! I have invested in an IBS audio hypnotherapy 4 disc set that you listen to once every day that takes you through an easy and relaxing meditative session. These 25 to 30 minute sessions take you through a easy to follow plan that alternates sessions as you go. I also take a pepermint softgel that also contains ginger and fennel 3 times a day. These softgels truly help to calm your bowel and intestinal tract.

Warning: Don't bother with doctors if you have anexiety caused IBS! It's a waste of time and money. They don't know a thing about anexiety caused IBS because they are taught that IBS is a diet based problem. I went that route an spent thousands of dollars goiing to the emergency room and G.I. doctors only to be told there was nothing they could do for me and I had to follow a FODMAP diet which is ####! Don't fall for it!

If you want information email me and i'll try to help you.

[email protected]


----------

